# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  دعاء ختم القرآن في الصلاة...هل من السنة؟

## أبو معاذ السني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل دعاء ختم القرآن في الصلاة بالشكل المعهود الآن ثبت فيه شيء عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو عن أحد من أصحابه؟
موضوع للنقاش
نرجوا التفاعل من الأخوة

----------


## أبو معاذ السني

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد
نبدأ ببحث المسألة متكأين على كتاب الأجزاء الحديثية للعلامة بكر بن عبد الله أبوزيد بتصرف
أولاً ما ورد أن الدعاء عند ختم القرآن من مواطن الإجابة:
1- حديث أنس رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (إن لصاحب القرآن [color=window****]*عند*[/color][color=window****]*كل*[/color][color=window****]*ختمة*[/color] دعوة مستجابة ، و شجرة في الجنة ، لو أن غرابا طار من أصلها لم ينته إلى فرعها حتى يدركه الهرم)
أخرجه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان وقال الشيخ الألباني في ضعيف الجامع  موضوع
2- حديث ابن عباس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (من قرأ القرآن حتى ختمه كانت له دعوة مستجابة معجلة أو مؤخرة) رواه ابن عدي والبيهقي ومدار سنده على حفص بن عمر بن حكيم وهو واهي الحديث كما في ترجمته في (الميزان)
3- حديث جابر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ([color=window****]*إن*[/color][color=window****]*لقارئ*[/color][color=window****]*القرآن*[/color] دعوة مستجابة ، فإن شاء صاحبها تعجلها في الدنيا ، و [color=window****]*إن*[/color] شاء أخرها إلى الآخرة) رواه ابن مردويه في التفسير وابن عدي في الكامل وقال عنه الألباني ضعيف في ضعيف الجامع
4- حديث العرباض بن سارية أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (... ومن ختم القرآن فله دعوة مستجابة) رواه الطبراني في الكبير وضعفه الألباني في ضعيف الجامع
ثانياً ما ورد من أدعية عند ختم القرآن:
1- عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (إذا ختم أحدكم فليقل اللهم آنس وحشتي في قبري) رواه الحاكم وقال الألباني في ضعيف الجامع موضوع
2- عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا ختم القرآن دعا قائما
أخرجه المردويه وذكره الغافقي في فضائل القرآن ولم يذكر مخرجه
3- حديث علي بن الحسين قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا ختم القرآن حمد الله بمحامد وهو قائم ثم يقول (الحمد لله رب العالمين والحمد لله الذي خلق السموات والأرض وجعل الظلمات والنور ثم الذين كفروا بربهم يعدلون...) رواه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان ثم قال(وهذا حديث منقطع وإسناده ضعيف)
يتبع بإذن الله

----------


## أبو معاذ السني

4- حديث معضل بن قيس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يدعو عند ختم القرآن (اللهم ارحمني بالقرآن واجعله لي أماماً ونوراً وهدى ورحمةً اللهم ذكرني منه ما نسيت وعلمني منه ما جهلت وارزقني تلاوته آناء الليل واجعله لي حجة يا رب العالمين)
ذكره الغزالي في الإحياء وقال العراقي في تخريجه على الإحياء معضل
ثالثاً: ما ورد من تجميع الأهل والولد للدعاء عند ختم القرآن:
1- عن ثابت البناني وقتادة وابن عطية وغيرهم أن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه كان إذا ختم القرآن جمع أهله وولده فدعا لهم.
رواه ابن أبي شيبة والدارمي والطبراني وغيرهم
قال الهيثمي في سند الطبراني (رجاله ثقات)
قال الألباني في رواية الدارمي (سنده صحيح)
2- عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا ختم جمع أهله ودعا.
رواه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان ثم قال (ورفعه وهم وفي إسناده مجاهيل والصحيح رواية ابن المبارك عن مسعر موقوفا على أنس).
خلاصة ما سبق:
أولا أن كل ما ورد مرفوعا أو موقوفا يفيد الدعاء عند ختم القرآن لم يصح منه شيء , ولم يصح إلا أثر التابعي مجاهد بن جبر (الرحمة تنزل عند ختم القرآن) رواه ابن أبي شيبة وابن أبي داود والدارمي وصححه موقوفا النووي وابن حجر.
ثانيا كل ما ورد من أحاديث تفيد أدعية نبويية عقب الختم لا يصح منها شيء.
ثالثا حضور الأهل والولد عند الختم وهذا ثابت من فعل الصحابي الجليل أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه ولم يصح مرفوعاً.
قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد: ولعله لما كانت الرواية في هذا الباب لا يثبت منها شيئ في المرفوع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد خلت منها دوواين الإسلام المشهورة كالستة والموطأ ومسند أحمد تنكب المؤلفون في الأحكام ذكر هذا الباب بالكلية أمثال ابن دقيق العيد في الإلمام والمجد في المنتقى وابن حجر في البلوغ وغيرهم , لا يعرجون على شيئ من ذلك . والله أعلم.

يتبع بإذن الله كلام الفقهاء في المسألة

----------


## أبو معاذ السني

كلام الفقهاء في المسألة:
أولاً: لم يؤثر شيء عن الأئمة أبي حنيفة ومالك والشافعي في مشروعية دعاء ختم القرآن سواء داخل الصلاة أو خارجها مع عظم مقامهم علما وعملا رحمهم الله لا سيما قراءة القرآن وختمه مرة بعد أخرى.
ثانياً: في (المستخرجة) عن ابن القاسم قال سئل مالك عن الذي يقرأ القرآن فيختمه ثم يدعو قال ما سمعت أنه يدعو عند ختم القرآن وما هو من عمل الناس.
قال شارحها ابن رشد في البيان والتحصيل(الدعاء حسن ولكنه كره ابتداع القيام له عند تمام القرآن وقيام الرجل مع أصحابه لذلك عند انصرافهم من صلاتهم واجتماعهم لذلك عند خاتمة القرآن كنحو ما يفعل بعض الأئمة عندنا من الخطبة على الناس عند الختمة في رمضان والدعاء فيها وتأمين الناس على دعائه وهي كلها بدع محدثات لم يكن عليها السلف) وهذا ظاهر في كون المالكية يعتبرون الدعاء داخل الصلاة عند ختم القرآن من المحدثات.
ثالثاً: لمتأخري المذاهب الثلاثة الحنفية والمالكية والشافعية استحباب مطلق الدعاء عند الختم كما في (فتاوى قاضي خان) و (شرح شرعة الإسلام) عند الحنفية, و(التذكار) للقرطبي عند المالكية , و(التبيان) و (الأذكار) للنووي عند الشافعية, أما الدعاء في الصلاة فلم يذكره سوى النووي في حق المنفرد حيث قال (يستحب للقارئ وحده أن يكون في الصلاة وأنه قيل: يستحب أن يكون في ركعتي الفجر وركعتي سنة المغرب وفي ركعتي سنة الفجر أفضل).
رابعاً: أما مذهب الإمام أحمد ففيه مشروعية الدعاء عند الختم داخل الصلاة ففي المغني لابن قدامة قال(فصل في ختم القرآن : قال الفضل بن زياد سألت أبا عبد الله فقلت أختم القرآن أجعله في الوتر أو في التراويح قال اجعله في التراويح حتى يكون لنا دعاء بين اثنين قلت كيف أصنع قال إذا فرغت من آخر القرآن فارفع يديك قبل أن تركع وادع بنا في الصلاة وأطل القيام قلت بم أدعو قال بما شئت قال ففعلت بما أمرني وهو خلفي يدعو قائماً ويرفع يديه) قال حنبل سمعت أحمد يقول في ختم القرآن إذا فرغت من قراءة (قل أعوذ برب الناس) فارفع يديك في الدعاء قبل الركوع قلت إلى أي شيء تذهب في هذا قال رأيت أهل مكة يفعلونه وكان سفيان بن عيينة يفعله معهم في مكة.
فانظر هنا نع سعة محفوظ الإمام أحمد لم يورد في المسألة دليل إلا فعل أهل مكة فتأمل!
خلاصة ما سبق:
أولاً: أن القول بدعاء ختم القرآن في التراويح قبل الركوع يكاد يكون من مفردات الإمام أحمد مستدلاً بعمل أهل مكة.
ثانياً: في المستخرجة عن مالك أن الدعاء بعد الختم ليس من عمل الناس.
ثالثاً: أن بعض أهل العلم من المالكية والشافعية قالوا باستحباب جعل دعاء الختم لمنفرد في راتبة المغرب والفجر.
خلاصة حاوية كل ما سبقأولاً: لم يثبت شيء عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مطلق الدعاء عند ختم القرآن.
ثانياً: صح عن أنس بن مالك الدعاء عند الختم وجمع الأهل والولد وقفاه على ذلك جماعة من التابعين.
ثالثاً: ليس في منصوص الإمامين أبي حنيفة والشافعي ما يفيد مشروعية الدعاء عند الختم.
رابعاً: قول الإمام مالك في الدعاء عقب الختم أنه ليس من عمل الناس.
خامساً: استحباب الدعاء عقب الختم مروي عن الإمام أحمد  وقرره بعض متأخري المذاهب الثلاثة.
سادساً: ليس في المروي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا صحابته الكرام حرف واحد يفيد الدعاء عقب الختم في الصلاة.
سابعاً: نهاية ما مسألة الدعاء عقب الختم في الصلاة كلام الإمام أحمد مستدلاً بعمل أهل مكة.
ثامناً: دعاء الختم في الصلاة من العبادات الجهرية التي لو وقعت لنقل إلينا وقوعها واشتهر أمرعا في كتب الرواية والأثر.
تاسعاً: توارث العمل لا يكون موطن حجة إلا إذا اتصل بعصر التشريع.
·       ألا يعود دعاء الختم في صلاة التراويح بكيفيته المعهوده بالتأثير على قاعدة العبادات من أنها توقيفية لا تكون إلا بنص؟
قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد:
والمأمول من الناظر في هذا الجزء أن لا يغلبه شيوع العمل عن تفهم السنن فإن العوائد كما أنها تبني أصولاً وتهدم أصولاً فإنها ملّاكة والانفكاك منها يحتاج إلى ترويض النفس وإلزامها بالسنن. أ.هـ
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------

